# Adblock plus gone from firefox



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just going to ask. Found the same and when I followed the trail of information it appears my Vista is no longer supported by FF and I can no longer activate the ad blocker. Not sure what else isn't going to work.

Did I mention, I hate computers.

Time to unbox the new pc that has been waiting since xmas. Once I start that I have concerns about ever getting it going.

Bud


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

What version of Windows are you running? (As Bud indicates, Vista is ancient history.)

Is your Firefox itself up to date?
.
.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Booo, rub it in .

Bud


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Booo, rub it in .
> 
> Bud


I would still be running XP if there was any real choice in the matter. 

:vs_laugh:
.
.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Windows 10 ..... I think....I hate computers too.........


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> I would still be running XP if there was any real choice in the matter


Yep, we don't have a choice - one pretty much has to keep current with the OS or you run into issues like this were ancillary things no longer work. I hate Windows 10 but I'm running it for this reason.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

stick\shift said:


> Yep, we don't have a choice - one pretty much has to keep current with the OS or you run into issues like this were ancillary things no longer work. I hate Windows 10 but I'm running it for this reason.


Yep same here, I liked 3.1, it was great, but now have to stumble through 10+ , dislike it, but as all ya'll know, ain't gotta choice.

ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

stick\shift said:


> Yep, we don't have a choice - one pretty much has to keep current with the OS or you run into issues like this were ancillary things no longer work. I hate Windows 10 but I'm running it for this reason.


"Planned obsolescence." They try to force people to buy a new PC every three or four years.
.
.


----------



## Miniwax (Sep 13, 2018)

There's an issue with many extensions being unsigned and disabled at the moment, they have been working to fix it since yesterday.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Miniwax said:


> There's an issue with many extensions being unsigned and disabled at the moment, they have been working to fix it since yesterday.



Who's "they" ? Microsoft ?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Download AdBlocker Ultimate.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had this issue as well, except with an add-on called ReminderFox. When a new version of Firefox came out it disabled ReminderFox. I read that it would no longer work with Firefox so I installed it on my Thunderbird email program and it's been working fine ever since. If you have any add-ons, you might want to consider not having automatic updates turned on for Firefox. You could potentially have security issues as a result of not being up to date, but your add-ons will still work. Whenever Firefox updates, there is a chance that any add-ons will no longer work.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Try this: https://noscript.net/ you have to tell it what to block but it works with 7 and 10.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, looks like reading this thread jinxed me, as I lost five Firefox extensions a few minutes ago. Guess there was a Firefox update that I wasn't aware of and somehow automatic updates must be turned on.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Miniwax said:


> There's an issue with many extensions being unsigned and disabled at the moment, they have been working to fix it since yesterday.


No expert but seems to be Mozilla working on it, a bug.
(Not directed to Miniwax.)


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've been using Brave as a browser for a year or so. Still have AdBlock Plus on it and it works fine.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

running firefox 66.0.3
adblock plus Version number 3.5.2
no script. 10.6.1 updated April 11 2019
win 7

no issues with any of the addons

Have you tired updating the addons?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

And now it's working again......someone fixed something......I guess........

Back to normal speed and screen not half fulla ads! 


EDIT: Thanks for the suggestions anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Mine went out later. It is an expired certificate.

If you still have issues here is the temp fix from Mozilla.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/k...&redirectslug=add-ons-failing-install-firefox


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

More:

*Firefox disabled all add-ons because a certificate expired (updated)
*
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/03...X-lQQwxEi6i8pm5khz0ynW9Er2-n2HCSi-9J_NVpx5Jre
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A new version of FF has been released to fix the issue.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

No joy here. Vista and FF 52 and so way to update. Yes you can tell me it's dead.
Not good with computers but did try to look around and Vista just doesn't seem to be acceptable when requesting the ad blocker. Am I missing something?

Bud


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

This morning I noticed a message saying that there was an update for Firefox available. Downloaded it, restarted it and my add-ons are back and working once again. :smile:


----------



## rcpaulsen (Oct 17, 2018)

Does anyone know why Microsoft jumped from Windows 8 to Windows 10, with no Windows 9?


I heard a rumor that 7 8 9. :vs_laugh:


----------



## bushyiii (Dec 7, 2016)

CodeMatters said:


> Adblock plus has been working great for a few years now. Suddenly
> it's gone and I've got piles of ads and really affecting overall speed.
> 
> Within my firefox browser I found a message saying that adblocker
> ...


I use uBlock Origin, it works very well. Give it a try


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

This SUCKS.


Hurry the sh*t up Firefox. They booted all of my good add-ons.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Windows on Wash said:


> This SUCKS.
> 
> 
> Hurry the sh*t up Firefox. They booted all of my good add-ons.


A new version of Firefox was released 2 days ago that fixes the issue.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't think the new version of FF likes my Vista and I'm too dumb to know for sure.

Bud


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

It may have already been mentioned, but here's something interesting I just noticed...

Mine quit working about a week ago, at home...I noticed, but didn't really dive into it to see which one had been disabled...just knew things were different. Then today I see this thread (late to the party, I know) and it clicked. Right now I'm at work and the work PC running FF (don't know what version or if it's the latest) still has adblock plus running.

So it may have to do with version. I'm going to try to update when I get home and I'll report back here. Fingers crossed...that was a good program...blocked lots of unwanted things.

Also someone mentioned adblock ultimate...might try that one too as long as it's free lol.


----------



## cmerrell (Dec 7, 2016)

ZZZZZ said:


> I would still be running XP if there was any real choice in the matter.
> 
> :vs_laugh:
> .
> .


I liked XP as well.... 15 years ago. Thinking about what XP would look like, and run like now is painful. :vs_OMG:


----------



## cmerrell (Dec 7, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> I don't think the new version of FF likes my Vista and I'm too dumb to know for sure.
> 
> Bud


Bud you should really try to upgrade from Vista for a couple reasons.

#1) Vista is one of the "every other version sucks" versions of Windows. I believe I completely skipped Vista all together and my life is certainly better because of it. Starting with my first version of windows, it went something like this:
Windows 3.x = good
Windows 95 = bad
Windows 98 = pretty good
Windows ME = :vs_mad:
Windows XP = Great!
Windows Vista = So bad I kept using XP
Windows 7 = Great! Probably my favorite version...
Windows 8 = Very bad, what the hell? Was it made for a tablet or a PC?
Windows 8.1 = Bad, Counts as 8, tried to undo some of what was wrong with 8
Windows 9 = Doesn't exist because they wanted to create extra distance between 8 and the next OS
Windows 10 = Good

#2) It's final realease, service pack 2, was 9 years ago. All support for this OS has ended... This puts your PC and your data at risk, this is the most concerning thing.

#3) Windows 10 is pretty good. Some people hate it, but honestly people have hated every version of windows for various reasons. It's certainly more secure than an unsupported OS like Vista.

Good luck!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

All taken care of. The kids bought me a new Dell at xmas I just hate the start up process. I will have my tech son walk me through it as I'm certain I would fail. Besides he is the one who will be stuck fixing it when needed so I'll let him set it up.

Thanks anyway,
Bud


----------



## brownSys (Jan 13, 2016)

I would strongly recommend looking into "PiHole" https://pi-hole.net/. It is open source and free.

Setup is a bit more involved but I'm sure there is a youtube video that can walk you through it. Once you setup a "PiHole" ads are blocked across your entire network without having to install anything on individual devices. 

There isn't much else that ever needs to be done once it is setup, it is open source so you are in complete control.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

jproffer said:


> It may have already been mentioned, but here's something interesting I just noticed...
> 
> Mine quit working about a week ago, at home...I noticed, but didn't really dive into it to see which one had been disabled...just knew things were different. Then today I see this thread (late to the party, I know) and it clicked. Right now I'm at work and the work PC running FF (don't know what version or if it's the latest) still has adblock plus running.
> 
> ...


Ok, so this is very strange. I came home, and AB+ is now running. I didn't change anything or do anything to make it stop....or to start again.

Maybe it was just a few day long hiccup on their end. Glad you found a backup plan Bud. :thumbup:


----------

